# Do any one know xfx service center in kolkata, I am in great trouble



## 786 (Sep 24, 2007)

8600 GT was running hot, so I tried to reseat the heat sink when suddenly one of the screw broke, I didn't give any extra pressure also and this happened, now what can I do?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

Poor you...  XFX warrenty doesnt cover hardware Damage 

anyway Rashi is their Main Dealer, please get in touch with them...  



> KOLKATA
> Rashi Peripherals Pvt.Ltd.
> 67, Bentinck St., 1st floor
> Suite No-4,
> ...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 25, 2007)

You could also call Vikas Agarwal @ rashi, here is his no. 9830081700


----------



## 786 (Sep 25, 2007)

Should I first contact Supreme, from where I have bought it or go/call Rashi. Are aftermarket coolers available here?
 such a big trouble I made


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes u can get a HR-03 for an 8600 gt ,its a heatsink and will require a good quality 92 mm fan.


----------



## 786 (Sep 26, 2007)

But where can I get it here & what may be the price?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 26, 2007)

786 said:
			
		

> But where can I get it here & what may be the price?


You will have to order it from Prime ABGB.
Get their contact information from master hardware contact list.
Sorry HR-03 is not available from prime but HR-03 Rev A is but it has some compatibility issues with some 8600GTs which do not follow reference nvidia design.
Check compatibility here.
*www.thermalright.com/default.htm

Price of HR-03 Rev A is Rs2100+ Tax.
Remember u'll be able to overclock more with this Heatsink with a fan installed.


----------



## 786 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have given it to Supreme, they said they will try to repair it from the company/distributor.

@Harvik780, spending another Rs.2000 after getting new comp, then my parents will not give any new dresses for Puja


----------

